# Had to share



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That last picture!! Oh my word!! TOOO CUTE!


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

It can come to MY house and he can come see it whenever he wants.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww, so cute!!! So much fur on his face. :grin:


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

acorn said:


> It can come to MY house and he can come see it whenever he wants.


 
He will be for sale. I can always give you the breeder's ph#


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I just died from cuteness overload.


----------

